# Red spots in most of my eggs?



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

It seem's that my egg's 98% of the time have what looks like little tiny spot's of red normally always in the egg white close to the yolk..It really grosses me out..My girl's eat laying crumbles and are free range..If anyone can help figure out what is causing this please tell me..I would like to start selling the eggs next spring and I can't sell them like this..


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Sure you can.
The only reason you aren't used to it is that the grocery store eggs have gone through a bright light that shows the spots and get tossed if they have them.
It is natural for the spots or chunks to be in there and it is nothing bad at all.

There is nothing you can do about it and it is the sign of a fresh, eal egg.
I am sorry that it grosses you out though..
I guess it does look a bit disturbing.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

It's a bit of tissue or blood vessel getting released when the egg is. Aside from keeping the hens from getting spooked and injuring themselves on something or overly beat on by a rooster there is nothing you can do. It's normal. The smaller spots would fade away with time and store bought eggs are none too fresh. The larger spots they just use those eggs for all your liquid egg product, restaurant eggs, and powdered egg in baking products. You've been eating them all your life and anyone looking for fresh eggs should know what they are getting themselves in to. It means you've got a fresh egg.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow..thanks for the input when I see the this I use the egg shell to get the blood spot's before using them..


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

mythreesons said:


> It seem's that my egg's 98% of the time have what looks like little tiny spot's of red normally always in the egg white close to the yolk..It really grosses me out..My girl's eat laying crumbles and are free range..If anyone can help figure out what is causing this please tell me..I would like to start selling the eggs next spring and I can't sell them like this..


It means you have a rooster with the hens. Take him out, and in about three weeks you won't have any more red spots. Those little red spots are just embryos that haven't formed into a chick yet.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

mekasmom said:


> It means you have a rooster with the hens. Take him out, and in about three weeks you won't have any more red spots. Those little red spots are just embryos that haven't formed into a chick yet.


No, that's not right. The embryo is the tiny white spot in the egg, if it is fertile it will look like a little bullseye and if not, it will just be a tiny white spot. If it is fertile and it has been growing, it will be a larger white blob. After a week or so, it should have developed blood vessels of it's own. 

The red spots are bits of blood that just end up in the eggs. You can get bits of flesh too, or very rarely I guess an internal parasite can get into an egg. Now THAT'S EWWWW! 

Recommend to your customers that all fresh eggs be broken one by one into a bowl, as they are a living product fresh from the farm and there can be anomalies in them, it's part of the deal and means they have a truly farm grown fresh egg. The store bought eggs are candled by machine, sorted and very stale. Also the hens that lay them generally live in confined and poor conditions.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't have any Roosters...


----------



## Seymour (Dec 15, 2011)

i agree the rooster excuse is an old wives tale and is very untrue. we have layers that have no contact with a rooster and still get spots here and there. we also have free range dual purpose that are in with roosters and have no spots. as was said its just a piece of tissue or blood that got caught in there when the egg was forming and is completely harmless. we sell about 20 doz eggs a week and its never been a problem.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

Only one embryo grows to an egg so multiples is already waaaay off. The second problem with that story is that the embryo starts it's growth attached to the yolk on a tiny little white spot. The white spot goes from a dot to more of a ring as it gets fertilized and makes more cells. That ring eventually grows a chick attached to the yolk when the egg is exposed to heat. Until exposed to heat the spot and the slightly larger circle are rarely noticed by anyone not looking for them.

infertile egg http://animalscience.ucdavis.edu/Avian/images/Img0002L.jpg
fertile egg just starting incubation http://animalscience.ucdavis.edu/Avian/images/Img0004L.jpg

Not incubated fertile egg and infertile egg pics
http://pattypenny.blogspot.com/2011/02/inquireing-minds-want-to-know.html

That's all the difference there is between having a rooster and not having one.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

We used to get blood spots in our eggs a lot but then after our hens got older we rarely have them. I wonder if it has something to do with them being young layers? If I see a blood spot, I just remove it with a spoon and put it on the dog's food.


----------

